# DB drive amp ?



## Filli57 (Jan 7, 2010)

i'm looking for an amp to replace my fried zx880.2. i will be switching from my re sx to either to two re sl or two si bm mkIII.
i found this DB drive A5800.1 super cheap. my question it says 800 max then says [email protected] not sure if that is stating rms or max. they don't give alot of info on the amp on either site but
here is the link to the site to buy it ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? and here is the link to the db website 
db Drive


----------



## bigmoe2010 (May 14, 2010)

db drive over rates thier amps they do not push out the watts they say but they are good amps because they dont overheat as fast as other amps


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

DB Drive amp?
*Never.*


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

Not sure what kind of power you're looking for but I personally would check out the Audio Que AQ1200D. Audioque: Amps: AQ1200D


----------



## antikryst (Feb 26, 2011)

dwaynecherokee said:


> DB Drive amp?
> *Never.*


how bad are they? i have a db drive okur 80.4 (80W RMS + 200W for the sub supposedly) running focal v30s and a focal 21v2 sub.

the db drive is my first amp ever.

i am changing my amp soon... just curious on how over rated they are.


----------



## ChaunB3400 (Dec 12, 2009)

Just like every brand, they have there good stuff, there middle of the line stuff, and there bottom stuff..


----------



## antikryst (Feb 26, 2011)

cajunner said:


> look on the bright side:
> 
> you'll probably be one of the ones that says "I swapped amps and really did hear a difference!" instead of arguing that all amps sound pretty much the same...
> 
> ...


haha true. cant wait to get my new amp. im probably getting a mosconi g one 120 x 4.


----------



## Evil Ryu (May 25, 2011)

this thread won't die lol


----------



## xMplar (Feb 18, 2009)

another mosconi convert MSCONI ROCKS why cant the ozzys see this they have the opurtunity to buy into wat is sure to become amp royalty and yet no they buy alpine pioneer and others not that they ar ebad but seriosly handmad italian amp pron vs a pdx you do the math


----------

